# Shave down brick wall?



## dosmastr (May 30, 2016)

Hi All,

I made a rookie mistake and assumed that since the opening to a slot I intended to put my oven into was 30 inches wide in the front, that it would fit.

The corner isnt a 90 degree angle so the stove slides back about half way and then starts scraping paint off against the 100 year old brick chimney. (And pinning itself against the side of my new fridge!)

I just need 3/8" (1//8" to make it fit and a quarter on each side to allow the fridge doors to open properly)

The only idea I can come up with is to get a belt sander with very coarse paper and hit the bricks with it until they are shaved down enough to make it work . 

The reason I'm here is to solicit other ideas or advise. :help: There isn't really an option to put the stove any place else, the kitchen appears to have been an afterthought which barely has enough room to walk through.

Thank you again for any suggestions or ideas.


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2016)

Diamond blade in the skill saw and cut groves the depth you want and the chisel whats left would be much faster.


----------



## dosmastr (May 30, 2016)

I never would have thought of that because I'm paranoid of breaking something!

Could probably sand down after chiseling to make it presentable right?
or am i wishfully thinking at this point that it could be decent looking at all after what i do to it?


----------



## nealtw (May 30, 2016)

If it is beside the stove, who will ever see it. But it might be a place to add a layer of plaster after.


----------



## beachguy005 (May 30, 2016)

Brick is pretty soft and I'm not sure I would chisel it.  I would use an angle grinder with a masonry cut off wheel, and or a grinding wheel.  It will be dusty so have someone hold a shopvac when you trim.  Like these...

http://www.harborfreight.com/pack-o...wheel-assortment-for-metal-masonry-47569.html


----------



## dosmastr (Jun 4, 2016)

I appreciate the help guys, I ended up using a chisel along with the diamond tip circular saw.  I spent too much time chiseling and not enough sawing for sure but It looks a little less ghastly... now I just need to fade it into where I didn't need to chisel out.

The grout the used is hard like sidewalk pavement!!
Used the saw like an angle grinder on some of the thicker pieces after pulling both my chisels twice without more than a few grains coming off!


Now the only issue left is the water for the fridge but that another thread.

thank you again!!


----------



## totalfloorservice (Jun 4, 2016)

I agree with nealtw


----------



## marshallmosby56 (Jul 3, 2016)

nealtw said:


> If it is beside the stove, who will ever see it. But it might be a place to add a layer of plaster after.



Exactly, I would also not worry if it gets a bit messy below the stove. For sides there is always an option to make it better with plaster.


----------

